# Lenovo Z50-70 WLAN-Karte tauschen?



## Gerry1984 (18. Mai 2019)

Bei meinem Laptop Lenove Z50-70 spinnt das WLAN-Modul immer mehr rum. Immer öfter deaktiviert sich das WLAN bzw. disconnected sich und findet wenige oder gar keine Hotspots. Manchmal hilft es im WIndows WLAN manuell zu deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren, meist muss ich jetzt aber das System (mehrfach) neustarten. Das ist seit ca. einem Jahr so und wird immer schlimmer, auch eine zwischenzeitliche Neuinstallation des OS hat nichts gebracht. Auch ein Workaround zu einem offenbar bekannten Problem mit Energiespareinstellungen, welche das WLAN-Modul ungewollt deaktivieren können, hat nichts gebracht. Auch manuelle Treiberinstallationen sind nutzlos.

Ich gehe nun davon aus dass das WLAN-Modul hardwareseitig die Grätsche macht. Nun kann man das Modul bei meinem Laptop tauschen, nur habe ich keine Ahnung was es hier zu beachten gibt beim Neukauf eines Moduls hinsichtlich Kompatiblität und welches Modul empfehlenswert ist? Bluetooth brauch ich auch, das ist wohl in dem Modul integriert?

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Filmrissverleih (18. Mai 2019)

Es ist wohl das schrottige Atheros WLAN Modul verbaut. Ist aus meinem Lenovo Yoga (2018) auch ganz schnell rausgeflogen. 

Hier steht in der Beschreibung dass die Wartungsklappe Zugang zum WLAN-Modul gewährt.
Test Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-70 (4510U, 840M) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

In mein Yoga habe ich eine "Intel Wireless AC 9260 Bluetooth 5.0 WLAN WIFI Karte M.2 2230" eingebaut. Und seit dem auch keine Probleme mehr.

Schraub deins auf und schau was für einen Anschluss dein Modul hat. Und dann suchste dir eine passende Intel Karte mit Bluetooth.

EDIT:

https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/lenovo_g_z_50_series_hmm.pdf

Seite 39: Austausch WlanModul
Seite 80: kompatible Module gelistet


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. Mai 2019)

Woran erkenne ich denn die genaue Art des Anschlusses bzw. was gibt es da genau zu beachten?

EDIT: Oh danke, das ist sehr hilfreich


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. Mai 2019)

Oh die gelisteten Module sind allesamt offenbar schon sehr alt und die Verfügbarkeit ist, naja, bescheiden... 

Dieses wäre ein nicht mehr verfügbares kompatibles von Intel:

https://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-3160-1x1AC-PCIE-20200418/dp/B019LBGPD4

DAs hier hat eine ähnliche Bezeichnung und ist verfügbar:

https://www.amazon.de/INTEL-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-3160/dp/B00MYROS5U

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modulen erklären?

---

Ich befürchte es wird problematisch mit einem Modul welches nicht in der Kompatiblitätsliste von Lenovo steht, denn offenbar bevormundet Lenovo über eine Whitelist im BIOS den Benutzer indem alle nicht gelisteten WLAN-Adapter ausgesperrt werden 

EDIT:

Bin bei einem Laden offenbar aus China (?) fündig geworden, die haben einigen der von Lenovo freigegebenen Module zu aktzeptablen Preisen, wenn auch schlechter Lieferzeit von 2 bis 4 Wochen (kommt das am Ende wirklich per Schiff aus China?  )

aliexpress.com heißt der, ist der seriös?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (18. Mai 2019)

Du brauchst ein Modul mit M.2 Anschluss. (Eine Halteschraube oben mittig)
Die kosten nen 10er.  

Dein 2ter Link führt zu einer PCIe Half Mini Card (2 Halteschrauben oben li+re), falscher Anschluss.

Ganz sicher biste nach einem Blick unter den Servicedeckel...

Das Modul (Intel Wireless AC 9260 ) was ich in mein Yoga gesteckt habe steht auch nicht auf der Lenovo Liste für meinen.
Die Liste ist auch mehr ein Ersatzteilkatalog als eine Kompatibilitätsliste.

Und alieexpress ist das asiatische Amazon, für kleinteile kann man da bestellen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (22. Mai 2019)

Danke für deine Hilfe. Es ist M.2, habe gerade ein neues Intel Modul (Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265) eingebaut, und der Laptop bootet nicht, es kommt die Meldung "Unauthorized Wireless network card is plugged in. Power off and remove it" 

Top Lenovo, es gibt also offenbar wirklich diese Whitelist 

Ich probiers jetzt noch mit dem AC 9260, fürchte aber auch dieses Modul wird von Lenovo ausgesperrt. Dann muss ich mir wohl eins der schrottigen uralten  Module von der Kompatiblitätsliste aus China bestellen, das braucht dann mit dem Schiff vier Wochen Lieferzeit 

Es gibt offenbar die Möglichkeit eines Bios-Mods, aber da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus


----------

